# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Earthlight VR, multi-platform VR game, Opaque Media Group, Melbourne, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Opaque Media Group

opaque.media

youtube.com/OpaqueMultimedia

facebook.com/opaquemm

twitter.com/OpaqueMM

linkedin.com/company/opaquemediagroup

CEO - James Bonner

----------


## Airicist

Earthlight 4K 360° Trailer - Earth Day/Night seen from Low Earth Orbit

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Earthlight is a multi-platform VR game that allows players to immersively experience the journey of becoming an astronaut, as well as the wonders and perils of space exploration. Earthlight is scheduled for a 2016 release and will be available on SteamVR, Oculus Rift and PlayStation VR. 
> 
> Created in Unreal Engine 4, Earthlight features the most realistic depiction of the International Space Station used in a consumer-oriented VR application to-date. Earthlight is designed to demonstrate the very limits of the Unreal Engine and the limits of what is visually achievable on existing VR hardware.
> 
> Credit:
> Earthlight Team: Alex Goss, Chris Mackenzie, Emre Deniz, Liam McGuire, Norman Wang, Stuart Bonner, Steph Brelaz, Vikram Saran
> Music: K. Preston Merkley

----------


## Airicist

Article "Earthlight VR is the closest you can get to outer space without leaving Earth"

by Ariel Bogle
Novemver 5, 2015

----------

